# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  میشه بگید WPF / WCF / WF مخفف چی هستند ؟

## mdssoft

سلام به همگی.
میشه بگید WPF / WCF / WF مخفف چی هستند ؟ 
اگر ممکن هست کمی در مورد WCF و WF توضیح بدید یا مرجع مناسبی معرفی کنید .
ممنون.

----------


## mary3541

WCF:
Windows Communication Foundation

WPF:
Windows Presentation Foundation

WF:
*Workflow Foundation* 

از امکانات سایت که مدیران زحمت کشیدند و در سایت گنجانده اند استفاده کنید
( جستجو)

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=102127


https://barnamenevis.org/showth...&highlight=wcf

https://barnamenevis.org/showth...&highlight=wcf

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

دوست من همه اینها در دات نت 3 آمدند و همگی هم دید سرویس گرا دارند،به امید خدا بعد از کنکورم یعنی 27 یک مقاله میزارم واستون.
wf خیلی چیز جالبی هست مثل همون visio خودمون هست اما توی block هاش میشه کد نوشت.
WPF هم که آمده قسمت طراحیش رو بجای استفاده از کلاس های ثابت UI از XAML استفاده کرده که درواقع یکجورایی خلا طراحی را پر کند.
WCF هم پایه اش همون web service است.
اینم گزیده هایی از کتاب:



> This chapter has given you an introduction to WCF and how it can be used to navigate
> the murky seas of different connectivity technologies and standards without needing to
> write thousands of lines of code.WCF is a critical component of .NET 3.0, and is something
> that you will find invaluable as you build the next Web. Your need to build
> applications that use standards around security, reliability, transactions, and more is only
> going to grow over time, and this framework is your best friend in empowering this.
> You’ve barely scratched the surface of what is possible in this chapter, but hopefully
> you’ve gleaned enough to understand how it all works and hangs together. For further
> resources, take a look through the SDK and more in-depth books like Pro WCF: Practical
> Microsoft SOA Implementation





> In this chapter, you took a first look at WPF and how it all hangs together. You spent a lot
> of time with the new Expression Blend tool for designing WPF applications. However,
> you’ve barely scratched the surface of what is possible with WPF—there’s a whole world
> of possibilities with dozens of controls, sophisticated timeline- and key frame–based
> CHAPTER 8 n .NET 3.0: WINDOWS PRESENTATION FOUNDATION 207
> animations, 3D, graphics APIs, multimedia, and more. If you want to look more into WPF,
> it’s a good idea to check out Foundations of WPF: An Introduction to Windows Presentation
> Foundation (Apress, 2006), which takes you through a primer in this development
> API, and Applications = Code + Markup (Microsoft Press, 2006), which gives a very
> ...





> WF is a powerful and flexible design and runtime environment that allows you to encapsulate
> your business processes into a visual design and then compile and implement that
> design into a working program. This can come in particularly handy for web development,
> where you can neatly bundle up some very sophisticated functionality behind
> redistributable libraries or hosted, sharable web services. As you design your web appli-
> CHAPTER 9 n .NET 3.0: 230 WINDOWS WORKFLOW FOUNDATION
> cation infrastructure, it’s a good idea to start thinking about it in terms of workflow—and
> if complex systems and interactions can be designed as a workflow, you may save yourself
> and your company a lot of time and money by implementing it in WF. As such, WF, as
> ...

----------


## mdssoft

آخه من اگر انگلیسی می خواستم که تو web بود !!!

----------


## h.jaza

برای پاره ای از توضیحات، به تاپیک *آموزش WPF (مقدماتی تا پیشرفته)* مراجعه کن، راجع به همه ی این تکنولوژی ها توضیحات خوبی داده شده.

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

و برای آموزش Workflow به این تاپیک مراجعه کنید.

----------

